# How much to charge for licensing.



## ddeerreekk (Aug 20, 2009)

I know this has been asked before but with things like this there's obviously no one-size-fits-all answer. 

I've been approached by a government organization (the economic development co-orporation for my city - if that makes any sense) is regards to purchasing some of my photos of the city for use on their website and promotional materials. Problem is I'm pretty new to this and as a result have no idea what to charge. What do you think would be the average price to pay for something like this (just try to ballpark something, I know it varies depending on a number of things).

Is there any online resource out there that tells you what the going rates are for something like this? I'm in Ontario, Canada if that helps at all.


----------



## KmH (Aug 20, 2009)

They don't purchase your photo's, they purchase some rights to use your photo's for a specific period of time and in very specific uses.

US commercial photographers use software: fotoQuote Pro 6.
www.cradoc.com

For their web site the going rate depends where the image will be used. If it's on the home page or in the home page banner it costs more. (depending on size $1000-$1500, per image, per year). If it's a couple of layers down in the web site it's more like $300-$600 per image, per year.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 20, 2009)

If it were me, I'd tell 'em, "Great!  Go ahead and us them.  Do you need a specific file size?  I'm always read to do whatever I can for my community.  Let me know if I can help further."

I'd ask about a photo credit, but it wouldn't be a deal breaker.  What's good for my community is good for me.

-Pete


----------

